# Can't taste anything



## Caveman

Hey guys, so been vaping exclusively for about a week and a half now. Since yesterday I can't taste anything, not the flavor of the juices and food and other things have a subdued taste to it. I think I may have hit the kiwi a bit much (lol) and now I have a slightly sour/bitter taste on my tongue. I've tried many things, sniffing coffee, lemon, mouthwash, brushing my teeth, I switched flavors. I saw a few other things on here i wanted to try (like the marmite). My actual question is, how long does this normally last? At least I get to burn through a bad berry juice I bought lol.. How long do you guys experience this for? if at all?


----------



## Andre

Anything from 24 hours to 2 weeks! Remember your taste senses are slowly recovering from the shock. Be patient, drink a lot of water. Vape menthol juices to taste at least something.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Caveman

Damn 2 weeks... I hope its not that long.. I will have to pick up some menthol during the week if it doesn't get better. Thanks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

Agree with @Andre 

If you got some menthol juice, vape that- will work wonders.


----------



## Kaizer

Vapers tongue sucks! I think its Gods way of punishing us for smoking them ciggies.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Caveman said:


> Hey guys, so been vaping exclusively for about a week and a half now. Since yesterday I can't taste anything, not the flavor of the juices and food and other things have a subdued taste to it. I think I may have hit the kiwi a bit much (lol) and now I have a slightly sour/bitter taste on my tongue. I've tried many things, sniffing coffee, lemon, mouthwash, brushing my teeth, I switched flavors. I saw a few other things on here i wanted to try (like the marmite). My actual question is, how long does this normally last? At least I get to burn through a bad berry juice I bought lol.. How long do you guys experience this for? if at all?


 I feel for you big time.... I have the exact same thing at the moment @Caveman and I have been vaping for months  It is the worst thing ever.. Ive ordered new juices and cant even try them out with this going on ... Mine has been three days so far , I keep telling myself cigs will taste even more disgusting than my tasteless juices.

My tongue is also sensitive .. Like I've eaten way too many Salt and Vinegar chips.. Sniff Sniff Sniff


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Coconut Oil also works wonders for vapers tongue! I swear by it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Caveman

Chezzig said:


> I feel for you big time.... I have the exact same thing at the moment @Caveman and I have been vaping for months  It is the worst thing ever.. Ive ordered new juices and cant even try them out with this going on ... Mine has been three days so far , I keep telling myself cigs will taste even more disgusting than my tasteless juices.
> 
> My tongue is also sensitive .. Like I've eaten way too many Salt and Vinegar chips.. Sniff Sniff Sniff



My tongue has the same thing going on 



Stroodlepuff said:


> Coconut Oil also works wonders for vapers tongue! I swear by it


Just put it on your (well my) tongue?


----------



## Larry

@Stroodlepuff do you vape the coconut oil or just dip/soak your tongue in it lol?


----------



## Chezzig

Stroodlepuff said:


> Coconut Oil also works wonders for vapers tongue! I swear by it


 Thanks @Stroodlepuff , How do you use it? I'm guessing you take a teaspoon and let I sit on the tongue for awhile?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*Oil pulling*, also known as "kavala" or "gundusha," is an ancient Ayurvedic dental technique that involves swishing a tablespoon of *oil* in your mouth on an empty stomach for around 20 minutes. This action supposedly draws out toxins in your body, primarily to improve oral health but also to improve your overall health.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Chezzig

Caveman said:


> My tongue has the same thing going on
> 
> 
> Just put it on your (well my) tongue?


 Its crap.. I'm not a happy Bunny ... all these amazing flavours and I just taste.... Hmmm vapor .. with a sting lolol....


----------



## Caveman

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Oil pulling*, also known as "kavala" or "gundusha," is an ancient Ayurvedic dental technique that involves swishing a tablespoon of *oil* in your mouth on an empty stomach for around 20 minutes. This action supposedly draws out toxins in your body, primarily to improve oral health but also to improve your overall health.



Damn. I will be trying this after work tonight. I wonder if I have any coconut oil left.. might have used it all in my beard oil... damn you beard..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sterling Vape

I can vouch for the coconut oil thing too. did it yesterday and worked proper!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Larry

hmmm worth a try! sounds like the quickest and most painless method I've heard yet


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I swear by it  Do it daily and have not had vapers tongue in a very long time, in fact I cant remember when last I did


----------



## Rudi

when experiencing vapor tongue i just chew on some Airwaves... the strong one.. works for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Oil pulling*, also known as "kavala" or "gundusha," is an ancient Ayurvedic dental technique that involves swishing a tablespoon of *oil* in your mouth on an empty stomach for around 20 minutes. This action supposedly draws out toxins in your body, primarily to improve oral health but also to improve your overall health.


Thank-you @Stroodlepuff , I'm so doing this later.. also great as an antioxidant,Wow!! Never heard of it before


----------



## Caveman

Rudi said:


> when experiencing vapor tongue i just chew on some Airwaves... the strong one.. works for me



I have some strong fisherman's friends at home also, will try that if I can't find coconut oil..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig

Stroodlepuff said:


> I swear by it  Do it daily and have not had vapers tongue in a very long time, in fact I cant remember when last I did


 Flipping Awesome!! That's why I love this forum, thanks again @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Chezzig

Caveman said:


> I have some strong fisherman's friends at home also, will try that if I can't find coconut oil..


 Might just burn your tongue more though @Caveman ?


----------



## Caveman

Chezzig said:


> Might just burn your tongue more though @Caveman ?



Not sure, you might be right. I read that marmite also works, put some on your tongue. As far as I understand its not really the tongue at all so burning it some more shouldn't really matter. Since I don't have menthol maybe I can pop a fisherman's friend while vaping and make it menthol-ish like that.. lol


----------



## Wyvern

Larry said:


> hmmm worth a try! sounds like the quickest and most painless method I've heard yet


I do a similar thing daily - brush my teeth with the coconut oil on my toothbrush - I can't do the oil pulling for more than 3 minutes, it tends to make me feel very nauseous. . . . I basically just dip my toothbrush in my coconute and spearmint oil mix. I use that then rince out with a mouth wash.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Caveman

Wyvern said:


> I do a similar thing daily - brush my teeth with the coconut oil on my toothbrush - I can't do the oil pulling for more than 3 minutes, it tends to make me feel very nauseous. . . . I basically just dip my toothbrush in my coconute and spearmint oil mix. I use that then rince out with a mouth wash.



@Wyvern no toothpaste?


----------



## Vapington

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Oil pulling*, also known as "kavala" or "gundusha," is an ancient Ayurvedic dental technique that involves swishing a tablespoon of *oil* in your mouth on an empty stomach for around 20 minutes. This action supposedly draws out toxins in your body, primarily to improve oral health but also to improve your overall health.


For 20mins lol. That would be a great opportunity to try make someone laugh whilst having a mouthful of oil

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wyvern

Caveman said:


> @Wyvern no toothpaste?


Nope, and ironically my dentist is very happy with how good my mouth is doing. I have had lots of issues with my teeth. My gums are healthier, and teeth stay clean. You can make a mix 

½ cup coconut oil
2-3 tablespoons baking soda
15-30 drops of peppermint, lemon, or thieves essential oil
 http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2015/04/25/coconut-oil-toothpaste.aspx
I am not allowed to use anything harsh on my teeth, so mine has no baking soda in it. But just plain coconut oil is extremely healthy.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Caveman

Wyvern said:


> Nope, and ironically my dentist is very happy with how good my mouth is doing. I have had lots of issues with my teeth. My gums are healthier, and teeth stay clean. You can make a mix
> 
> ½ cup coconut oil
> 2-3 tablespoons baking soda
> 15-30 drops of peppermint, lemon, or thieves essential oil
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2015/04/25/coconut-oil-toothpaste.aspx
> I am not allowed to use anything harsh on my teeth, so mine has no baking soda in it. But just plain coconut oil is extremely healthy.



That's pretty awesome. Thanks, I will be trying this out for sure.


----------



## Wyvern

But for vapours tongue, I use a tablespoon of dark soy sauce - but I am one of a handful people I know who can even down a tablespoon of the stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DS_vaper

Andre said:


> Anything from 24 hours to 2 weeks! Remember your taste senses are slowly recovering from the shock. Be patient, drink a lot of water. Vape menthol juices to taste at least something.


I went through the same thing luckily I only had it for a week. I agree drink allot of water it will help flush your system but after this You will be left with the feeling of why didn't i start vaping sooner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragonslayers

Caveman said:


> Hey guys, so been vaping exclusively for about a week and a half now. Since yesterday I can't taste anything, not the flavor of the juices and food and other things have a subdued taste to it. I think I may have hit the kiwi a bit much (lol) and now I have a slightly sour/bitter taste on my tongue. I've tried many things, sniffing coffee, lemon, mouthwash, brushing my teeth, I switched flavors. I saw a few other things on here i wanted to try (like the marmite). My actual question is, how long does this normally last? At least I get to burn through a bad berry juice I bought lol.. How long do you guys experience this for? if at all?


Can anyone explain why this phenomenon occurs and do you find that it is specific to certain brands of e-juice


----------



## Puff&Pass

Caveman said:


> Damn. I will be trying this after work tonight. I wonder if I have any coconut oil left.. might have used it all in my beard oil... damn you beard..


 I 2 am a follower of the pelt religion...


----------



## Puff&Pass

Dragonslayers said:


> Can anyone explain why this phenomenon occurs and do you find that it is specific to certain brands of e-juice


 It's the same way food works, if you eat something hourly for a week you won't taste it eiher. It's not really a vaping thing, just the way taste buds work, reason why whiskey dosages increase during parties aswell. Best advice I have is to change to completely different flavours for a week or so.


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Dragonslayers said:


> Can anyone explain why this phenomenon occurs and do you find that it is specific to certain brands of e-juice


Here is a good explanation and some advice all rolled into one :
http://blog.mtbakervapor.com/vapors-tongue-vapors-fatigue/

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Caveman said:


> Hey guys, so been vaping exclusively for about a week and a half now. Since yesterday I can't taste anything, not the flavor of the juices and food and other things have a subdued taste to it. I think I may have hit the kiwi a bit much (lol) and now I have a slightly sour/bitter taste on my tongue. I've tried many things, sniffing coffee, lemon, mouthwash, brushing my teeth, I switched flavors. I saw a few other things on here i wanted to try (like the marmite). My actual question is, how long does this normally last? At least I get to burn through a bad berry juice I bought lol.. How long do you guys experience this for? if at all?


Bud. I'm sorry. This happened to me when I started vaping. I didn't know vapers tounge was real till then.
Stay away from strong flavor vapes. Stick to earthy flavours. And go berserk on Listerine, (antibacterial one.). Just don't swollow it, lol. And if you can, shock your pallet as much as you can. Eg plain vanilla ice cream, then spicy, chilly and all-round potent flavour. And cold water, 2l min a day. Sticky to earthy vapes. I know I said that. Mine lasted 4days. 
Then always have two opposite flavours. And you'll be fine mate


----------



## jenny

fighting poison with poison , eat some capsaicin.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hang in there @Caveman

When you get your taste back I suggest you consider vaping two or more different flavours on multiple devices.
Ie a few puffs on one device and then a totally different flavour on another device
It helps with this type of thing
And always good to have backups ready to go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman

Thanks for all the advise guys, last night I tried the coconut oil, couldn't keep it in for longer than about 7 minutes lol.. I swished with some lemon juice, Listerine, vodka and nice strong black coffee. I don't have such a great variety of flavors yet but I have been switching between berry and a sweet caramel coconut during the day, today is going better so far. Seems like I am getting some taste back, not too much, but it doesn't taste like wet cardboard anymore lol.. I have resisted the urge to smoke a stinkie and that's the important part at least. 

Again thanks for all the tips

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

If you use drippers a dead tongue is par for the course. I recommend covering drip tip with silk and keeping that down with a rubber band. I believe it is the small occasional popping that does this. A silk mesh works great.


----------



## Caveman

A quick update, so almost 3 days not being able to taste anything. I had spicy chicken last night and loaded up on the spearmint airwaves lol.. been vaping a bland berry all day and then all of a sudden I started smelling my colleges vape again, so I got home and all excited added some redrish from ncvape and bam I can taste it. Not 100% yet but it's a lot better, and I am noticing some delicious new flavors in there also. Not sure if because of steeping or my taste renewing after the stinkies or both lol.. either way thanks for the tips, I think the coconut oil helped a lot and swirling with lemon juice..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Caveman said:


> A quick update, so almost 3 days not being able to taste anything. I had spicy chicken last night and loaded up on the spearmint airwaves lol.. been vaping a bland berry all day and then all of a sudden I started smelling my colleges vape again, so I got home and all excited added some redrish from ncvape and bam I can taste it. Not 100% yet but it's a lot better, and I am noticing some delicious new flavors in there also. Not sure if because of steeping or my taste renewing after the stinkies or both lol.. either way thanks for the tips, I think the coconut oil helped a lot and swirling with lemon juice..


It is the bland juice. I keep saying this to people over and over. Get a bland juice to clear your palate. The BEST palate cleaner is Milkman. Try it. One tank full and all your taste returns. 

You probably have an above average amount of taste buds and suffer fatigue quickly. Remember that your brain is a filter. It can block out pretty much anything.

Bland juice is an essential for me. Milkman is expensive though. I am trying out Milked by NCV will report back how it works...


----------



## Caveman

Lord Vetinari said:


> It is the bland juice. I keep saying this to people over and over. Get a bland juice to clear your palate. The BEST palate cleaner is Milkman. Try it. One tank full and all your taste returns.
> 
> You probably have an above average amount of taste buds and suffer fatigue quickly. Remember that your brain is a filter. It can block out pretty much anything.
> 
> Bland juice is an essential for me. Milkman is expensive though. I am trying out Milked by NCV will report back how it works...



I will remember that and add a juice like that to my collection. Need to make a round tomorrow anyway to get some other juice. I find myself almost only with caramel flavors left, and although I get an initial taste, I think I've had a bit too much lol..


----------



## WARMACHINE

If you really want to "re-set" your taste buds, try half a tank of straight VG. You be amazed how good your next flavour tank tastes

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Caveman

WARMACHINE said:


> If you really want to "re-set" your taste buds, try half a tank of straight VG. You be amazed how good your next flavour tank tastes



Can I put straight VG in my IJust2 tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

WARMACHINE said:


> If you really want to "re-set" your taste buds, try half a tank of straight VG. You be amazed how good your next flavour tank tastes


Never thought of that... Or perhaps a 'neat' blend with just PG, VG and nic... GREAT thinking there mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Caveman said:


> I will remember that and add a juice like that to my collection. Need to make a round tomorrow anyway to get some other juice. I find myself almost only with caramel flavors left, and although I get an initial taste, I think I've had a bit too much lol..


NVC milked: Does the job in a dripper. Mostly milkyness with a teeny hint of fruity cereal. Very cool juice. Not as thick as Milkman but does the job 100 percent. Very nice find. BUT it only works in a dripper it is quite sweet in a tank. Go figure. Milkman is the same no matter how you vape it.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Caveman said:


> Can I put straight VG in my IJust2 tank?


Yes, definitely.....loads of clouds, but no taste. Just beware it is very thick. You can thin it with distilled water.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Drmzindec

This happened to me a while back as well and it really sucks, specially when you have some awesome new juices to try.

What worked for me:
- Lots of water when you can, or carry a bottle with you.
- Whiskey: Not even joking, rinse or a tot of this and your taste is back.
- Ginger: Tee or a spoon or a slice.
- Higher VG juices: Ive had this issue quite a few times.

The PG in juices use to mess up my tongue and throat, i coudnt vape for days at a time. So eventually after a lot of experimenting with coils, cotton and juices i figured out that it was high PG juices (50/50).

Switched to 70/30 (VG/PG), and since then ive never really had this issue. There is times that the flavor dulls a bit and i struggle tasting it, but it never lasts too long.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Drmzindec said:


> This happened to me a while back as well and it really sucks, specially when you have some awesome new juices to try.
> 
> What worked for me:
> 
> - Whiskey: Not even joking, rinse or a tot of this and your taste is back.
> - Ginger: Tee or a spoon or a slice.
> - Higher VG juices: Ive had this issue quite a few times.
> 
> The PG in juices use to mess up my tongue and throat, i coudnt vape for days at a time. So eventually after a lot of experimenting with coils, cotton and juices i figured out that it was high PG juices (50/50).
> 
> Switched to 70/30 (VG/PG), and since then ive never really had this issue. There is times that the flavor dulls a bit and i struggle tasting it, but it never lasts too long.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Full agreement on the VG to PG ratio. And instead of whisky I swear by Grey Goose vodka and some olives on the side. Not only works but it is delicious too!

I


----------



## Caveman

Drmzindec said:


> This happened to me a while back as well and it really sucks, specially when you have some awesome new juices to try.
> 
> What worked for me:
> - Lots of water when you can, or carry a bottle with you.
> - Whiskey: Not even joking, rinse or a tot of this and your taste is back.
> - Ginger: Tee or a spoon or a slice.
> - Higher VG juices: Ive had this issue quite a few times.
> 
> The PG in juices use to mess up my tongue and throat, i coudnt vape for days at a time. So eventually after a lot of experimenting with coils, cotton and juices i figured out that it was high PG juices (50/50).
> 
> Switched to 70/30 (VG/PG), and since then ive never really had this issue. There is times that the flavor dulls a bit and i struggle tasting it, but it never lasts too long.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks for the detailed reply. I'm quite a whiskey fan so that won't be a problem lol.. I'm currently trying the 100% VG with some distilled water. Taste like nothing but the clouds are amazing lol.. so much advise in this thread it's amazing.. I tried vodka also. Didn't help much, granted it was passion fruit vodka so maybe that has something to do with it. But it's a lot better today. I changed the way I vaped a bit as I found that sometimes droplets burn my tongue from the drip tip.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Caveman said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. I'm quite a whiskey fan so that won't be a problem lol.. I'm currently trying the 100% VG with some distilled water. Taste like nothing but the clouds are amazing lol.. so much advise in this thread it's amazing.. I tried vodka also. Didn't help much, granted it was passion fruit vodka so maybe that has something to do with it. But it's a lot better today. I changed the way I vaped a bit as I found that sometimes droplets burn my tongue from the drip tip.


What works for you is all that matters!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Since this morning my vapes started to taste funny. I though my coil is a bit dodgy and replaced it but it still tasted off. I now filled my tank woth Paulies Guava and I cant taste anything. So I stumbled across this thread and after reading it have a couple of things to try. It sucks not being able to taste anything. Will keep you all posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Listen to all the suggestions and do all that u can of them. When I got vapers tounge I tried nearly everything and one of them must of worked because I recovered within a week. There isn't just one thing that will help IMO, but the combo off all the tips everyone had worked. Damn all those tips are probably the ingredients that Frankenstein used. If I had been hit by lightning..


----------



## GreenyZA

Thank you Nightwalker. Smelling coffee, taking a shot whiskey and brushing teeth didn't work. I must admit that thinking about it, my sinuses have been taking a beating during the last week and have been struggling with hectic alergies. We rescued two kittens a week ago and I'm VERY alergic to kittens. Weird thing is it's only kittens that affect me, adult cats don't. I'm going to give the coconut oil a go in the morning. We gave the last oil to our dogs this evening so I'll have to take a trip to dischem in the morning. Thank you for all the awesome advice. It helps a lot to know that I'm not alone in this and that I'm not as broken as I initially thought. Hahahaha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I have one Reo which is always running with *Tropical Ice* from Vapour Mountain, and throughout the day I'll keep switching from whatever other flavour I'm vaping to tropical ice. This really works for me to reset the taste buds all the time. Not to mention that it's simply an awesome juice on it's own. Thanks @Rob Fisher for getting me hooked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Alex said:


> I have one Reo which is always running with *Tropical Ice* from Vapour Mountain, and throughout the day I'll keep switching from whatever other flavour I'm vaping to tropical ice. This really works for me to reset the taste buds all the time. Not to mention that it's simply an awesome juice on it's own. Thanks @Rob Fisher for getting me hooked.


Alex mang. Off op topic. How's VM chocolate juice? I want something yummy. Looking for a chocolate style


----------



## kev mac

Caveman said:


> Hey guys, so been vaping exclusively for about a week and a half now. Since yesterday I can't taste anything, not the flavor of the juices and food and other things have a subdued taste to it. I think I may have hit the kiwi a bit much (lol) and now I have a slightly sour/bitter taste on my tongue. I've tried many things, sniffing coffee, lemon, mouthwash, brushing my teeth, I switched flavors. I saw a few other things on here i wanted to try (like the marmite). My actual question is, how long does this normally last? At least I get to burn through a bad berry juice I bought lol.. How long do you guys experience this for? if at all?


You might try a daily tbsp. of apple cider vinegar.Is said to restore taste (vapers tongue) as well as a cure for a slew of other maladies such as kidney stones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

GreenyZA said:


> Since this morning my vapes started to taste funny. I though my coil is a bit dodgy and replaced it but it still tasted off. I now filled my tank woth Paulies Guava and I cant taste anything. So I stumbled across this thread and after reading it have a couple of things to try. It sucks not being able to taste anything. Will keep you all posted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man that sucks. I haven't had vapors tongue since my last bout. But I've got at least 2 different flavors I switch around during the day. Also, if you are using a drip tip that gets hot, there might be some tiny droplets that go onto your tongue, I'm pretty sure that affects it also, I changed the way I vape a bit to stop that from going right onto my tongue. Smelling coffee never did anything for me, I reckon it was the gargling with whiskey, plain unflavored juice and the coconut oil that did the thing for me. Getting a menthol is worth a shot as well. if you have some juice you regret buying, now is the best time to burn through them


----------



## ShaneW

Think of it this way...

Do you know what your home smells like inside? Do you know what your clothes smell like? ... Probably not
Our homes, clothes, etc have reasonably unique smells and you would usually notice this as you are walking into someone else's house. Your brain however has tuned out your own personal smell or else it would mask many other smells. Its the same for someone that works in a harbour or on a fishing boat, they don't get the fishy smell all day after a while.
Your brain starts to do the same with the flavours you are vaping! I find for me, strawberry is always the 1st to go and strawberry is very common in juice.

I have been fighting with Vapers Fatigue for a long time and there is only really 1 way to prevent it... switch up your flavours constantly. This is usually a problem when you first start vaping as you generally finally find a flavour you love and cant stop vaping it. At one stage I also couldn't taste anything for a about a week but this hasn't happened for a while.
The best way is to either carry a few devices filled with various flavours or if you are dripping then switch it up a few times a day.

I have also tried just about all the remedies, except the coconut oil, without success. I have found a few things that temporarily bring the taste back like peppermint oil or a glass of whiskey but it always returns after a few minutes.

Good luck... its horrible but it will pass

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Nightwalker said:


> Alex mang. Off op topic. How's VM chocolate juice? I want something yummy. Looking for a chocolate style



Hi @Nightwalker , what does "mang" mean?
Seen this word a few times on here but cannot figure it out
Please enlighten me


----------



## Nightwalker

Silver said:


> Hi @Nightwalker , what does "mang" mean?
> Seen this word a few times on here but cannot figure it out
> Please enlighten me


Friend; pal; buddy; bro
Yo, what up mang?

Hey mang!

Also 

This is how Tony Montana says MAN, but in a comradery/get outta my face way.
ju tink I a communiss, Mang....uh? 

ju tink I wanna live ing some f*cking caige, mang....uh? 

who da f"ck u tink put dis togetta, uh? 
ME, dass who, mang !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Silver said:


> Hi @Nightwalker , what does "mang" mean?
> Seen this word a few times on here but cannot figure it out
> Please enlighten me


Didn't even realise I was typing it.


----------



## Silver

Nightwalker said:


> Friend; pal; buddy; bro
> Yo, what up mang?
> 
> Hey mang!
> 
> Also
> 
> This is how Tony Montana says MAN, but in a comradery/get outta my face way.
> ju tink I a communiss, Mang....uh?
> 
> ju tink I wanna live ing some f*cking caige, mang....uh?
> 
> who da f"ck u tink put dis togetta, uh?
> ME, dass who, mang !!



Ah ok
Didnt know about that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Silver said:


> Ah ok
> Didnt know about that


From scarface. Cmon mang. Hi watchit! Its a classic. And say hello to his little friend


----------



## Caveman

Nightwalker said:


> From scarface. Cmon mang. Hi watchit! Its a classic. And say hello to his little friend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I have one Reo which is always running with *Tropical Ice* from Vapour Mountain, and throughout the day I'll keep switching from whatever other flavour I'm vaping to tropical ice. This really works for me to reset the taste buds all the time. Not to mention that it's simply an awesome juice on it's own. Thanks @Rob Fisher for getting me hooked.



Very happy to help @Alex!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caveman

Alex said:


> I have one Reo which is always running with *Tropical Ice* from Vapour Mountain, and throughout the day I'll keep switching from whatever other flavour I'm vaping to tropical ice. This really works for me to reset the taste buds all the time. Not to mention that it's simply an awesome juice on it's own. Thanks @Rob Fisher for getting me hooked.



That sounds good, I need to try Tropical Ice

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ChrisFJS

I'm experiencing a bad case of vapers tongue so here I am current sitting swirling coconut oil I'm my mouth. I'll post the results of this a little later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisFJS

Ok so after about 15 minutes of swirling it in my mouth I have to say that flavour has improved. I'd say it's about 30% better but I think I'll continue doing this everyday for while and see how it goes. Another thing I notice is that you salivate a lot while swirling it in your mouth. I spat out 3 times as much as I put in so maybe that has something to do with it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

ChrisFJS said:


> Ok so after about 15 minutes of swirling it in my mouth I have to say that flavour has improved. I'd say it's about 30% better but I think I'll continue doing this everyday for while and see how it goes. Another thing I notice is that you salivate a lot while swirling it in your mouth. I spat out 3 times as much as I put in so maybe that has something to do with it?



Glad its working for you, even only at 30%. The coconut oil worked for me too, but yeah, it creates a lot of saliva and you spit out much much more than you put in initially. I couldn't last for more than 5 or 6 minutes. It just got too much, and the taste is not the best


----------



## Ravynheart

Only thing I found that kills Vapers tongue is thoroughly brushing your teeth and tongue with a strong menthol toothpaste, rinse with water, then chew on about ten coffee beans as long as possible before rinsing and washing it down with two glasses of water. Tastes disgusting but after that it's like your tongue is in HD mode

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

I find, just like @ShaneW, that switching up flavours often works best. I noticed this trend with DDD.
DDD is one of my favourite juices and I always have a bottle on hand. I started to notice that the flavour was begining to taste very bland, anyone that's used DDD knows it's anything but bland. So I figured it must be vapers tongue 
I tried the coconut oil, wife only uses it for frying - it's a banting thing apparantly, as we have that. I did notice a small difference but nothing major. 

The eureka moment came when I decided to leave the DDD alone and drip some litchi and menthol DIY juice I had. The litchi and watermelon flavours were on point. So now I knew it wasn't vapers tongue and dripped some DDD. Flavour was back and I was happy again. Now when ever I feel vapers tongue coming on I just switch up juices to something with a strong flavour profile preferably different to the ones I can't taste. In my messing around I found that menthol flavours works well for me. I'm no fan of menthol juices but I'll vape anything if it works.

I think it's as shane said, your brain filters out scents or smells that your frequently exposed to. I'm not sure if the brain does this so the constant scent doesn't drive you crazy or just to irritate me when I'm enjoying a juice..... I suspect the latter...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

for me by the end of 3 ml I cant taste the flavour anymore, I have 4 tanks in rotating changing flavours 2x a day and alternating from one day to the next. Recently I starting taking apple cider vinger to help with a health condition that seems to improve the taste of things. Kinda wakes the taste buds up with a kick to the nuts. staying well hydrated is key, often I'll sip a glass of water between vapes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

I always thought this vapers tongue thing was a myth or mind over matter.
Until today...
Its flippin shyt.
So far I've gargeled mouth wash, rinsed my mouth with coconut oil, rinsed my mouth with coffee, drank coffee, had a shot of whiskey and now vaping menthol.
Hopefully tomorrow I will be as good as new.
I will update tomorrow if this thread helped, but thanks vapers for at least giving me some sort of hope for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA

Hang in there big guy. Mine went away after about 48 hours of pure hell. At least it gave me a chance to burn some bland juice I didnt care for! #SilverLining


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Vaper's tongue? CHAIN VAPING. Just lay off for a while. Stick to low wattage on a Subtank RBA deck for a day or two, like 15 watts on a .5ohm build. Low heat, no bubbles. No cloud chasing. Slower inhale and exhale. Control the habit. Vaper's tongue is your body telling you its had enough. Listen to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA

Lord Vetinari said:


> Vaper's tongue? CHAIN VAPING. Just lay off for a while. Stick to low wattage on a Subtank RBA deck for a day or two, like 15 watts on a .5ohm build. Low heat, no bubbles. No cloud chasing. Slower inhale and exhale. Control the habit. Vaper's tongue is your body telling you its had enough. Listen to it.


The risk with this, when only off stinkies for a while is that you'll "crash" since you're not getting the nic hit you need. So when you do this, raise the nice level in the juice so you still get what you need. You might not tast anything but al least you wont "crash". I've crashed twice before... And hated myself afterwards for taking a stinky again...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

GreenyZA said:


> The risk with this, when only off stinkies for a while is that you'll "crash" since you're not getting the nic hit you need. So when you do this, raise the nice level in the juice so you still get what you need. You might not tast anything but al least you wont "crash". I've crashed twice before... And hated myself afterwards for taking a stinky again...


Those days... are for Witcher's Brew Blackbird. At 12mg there is nothing better for killing that urge. One can ALWAYS taste the good tobacco juices funny enough. Always. Just load up your favourite MTL atty and strap in for a day of BLISS...


----------



## Silent Echo

So it seems my taste buds have also gone a bit wonky on me. Can't taste much when vaping. This started yesterday. 

And I received my vapour mountain juices today  when vaping the xxx, I can only taste menthol.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Thanks @Lord Vetinari and @GreenyZA 
Been vaping for past 3 days at 75 watts up so maybe that could be it. I don't know.
Vaping menthol on the cubis now at 23 watts should do the trick if that's the case.


----------



## GreenyZA

Good luck bud. I know that sux big time. Mouth wash, whiskey and coconut oil also helped me a bit. I dont know which one dis the trick sine I tried every single advice i could find. Hahahaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Lord Vetinari and @GreenyZA
> Been vaping for past 3 days at 75 watts up so maybe that could be it. I don't know.
> Vaping menthol on the cubis now at 23 watts should do the trick if that's the case.


NCV's Milked for 2 days will also do the job. Don't expect to taste anything but that is kinda the point. Stuff tastes like pretty much nothing. BUT. Excellent for a palate reset. No quick fix for this. Only patience really. And prevention.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA

I still want to give Milked a try. Sounds like something my wife will enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Echo

This is very depressing. I still cant taste any of my vapes aside from menthol since Monday


----------



## Stosta

Silent Echo said:


> This is very depressing. I still cant taste any of my vapes aside from menthol since Monday


Oh that sucks! Have you tried all the eating coffee beans, vaping pure pg, lemon juice, soy sauce, vodka tricks?


----------



## Silent Echo

Stosta said:


> Oh that sucks! Have you tried all the eating coffee beans, vaping pure pg, lemon juice, soy sauce, vodka tricks?



I've tried many things. Swishing coconut oil, swishing lemon juice, smelling coffee beans. I think I'll try chewing some coffee beans. I dont have any pure VG, so I'll get some later.

The weird thing is that everything else is fine. I can smell and taste food, whisky, etc.


----------



## Stosta

Silent Echo said:


> I've tried many things. Swishing coconut oil, swishing lemon juice, smelling coffee beans. I think I'll try chewing some coffee beans. I dont have any pure VG, so I'll get some later.
> 
> The weird thing is that everything else is fine. I can smell and taste food, whisky, etc.


If the whisky tastes good then there is definitely something wrong with the buds!  Such a strange phenomenon, I hope you come right.


----------



## Silent Echo

Stosta said:


> If the whisky tastes good then there is definitely something wrong with the buds!  Such a strange phenomenon, I hope you come right.



Haha, yeah, I'm glad I can taste my whiskys at least  Its really weird. When vaping VM XXX, I can only taste menthol.


----------



## Caveman

Silent Echo said:


> Haha, yeah, I'm glad I can taste my whiskys at least  Its really weird. When vaping VM XXX, I can only taste menthol.



At least the menthol is something. I find that if I don't switch up my flavors quite often, my taste buds very quickly get accustomed to something. I've been vaping custardy desserty flavors lately a lot, and I find that pretty much all of them start to taste the same after a few days. So I need to get me some menthol and fruity flavors again to mix it up. I should only last few days. Which while in the heat is terrible and feels like forever, but in hindsight its not the worst. Mine lasted 4 days before my tastes were fully back lol.. I drank a lot ore whisky during that time so maybe that helped


----------



## Stosta

Silent Echo said:


> Haha, yeah, I'm glad I can taste my whiskys at least  Its really weird. When vaping VM XXX, I can only taste menthol.


VM XXX? Okay! I get that a lot with this juice. I find that I need to re-wick quite regularly, also play with my wattage quite a lot, too low and I only get menthol, then I hit a fruity sweet-spot, then too much menthol a bit higher than that, then even higher and I get another sweet spot.


----------



## Silent Echo

Nah its all the flavours, not just XXX. Even the Pebbles by Glass and VM Banana cream tastes like nothing


----------



## Chezzig

Silent Echo said:


> Nah its all the flavours, not just XXX. Even the Pebbles by Glass and VM Banana cream tastes like nothing


 we've all gone through this.. Promise, It will pass.. mine lasted 4-5 days.. was sooooo happy when I could finally taste my juices again .
Don't stress, its horrible but maybe get a bottle of VM Tropical ice to vape when this happens.. worked for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Still can't taste anything 

I just have some VG in the Dripbox that I'm vaping now until it comes back


----------



## Chezzig

Silent Echo said:


> Still can't taste anything
> 
> I just have some VG in the Dripbox that I'm vaping now until it comes back


 Shame @Silent Echo That Sux!!! Have you tried Tropical Ice Yet?


----------



## Silent Echo

Chezzig said:


> Shame @Silent Echo That Sux!!! Have you tried Tropical Ice Yet?



It really does suck! I have XXX, Banana Cream and Berry Blaze from Vapour Mountain. Haven't tried Tropical Ice yet.

Its so weird, I can smell the liquids and vape just fine. Cant taste a thing. Actually, I can taste the sweetness from the pure 
vg.


----------



## Chezzig

Silent Echo said:


> It really does suck! I have XXX, Banana Cream and Berry Blaze from Vapour Mountain. Haven't tried Tropical Ice yet.
> 
> Its so weird, I can smell the liquids and vape just fine. Cant taste a thing. Actually, I can taste the sweetness from the pure
> vg.


 Ooooo, All good Juices  Love VM Juices My Fav is VM4 and XXX !! 

I really feel for you but don't stress, it does come back

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Silent Echo said:


> Nah its all the flavours, not just XXX. Even the Pebbles by Glass and VM Banana cream tastes like nothing


I see you have been vaping for over a year. I don't think this is the initial vapers tongue that comes on, when your sensory glands and buds are recovering from the prolonged tobacco carnage. When I have had similar problems, it generally comes down to my equipment, and mainly coils. Try out a brand new coil and see if this helps. Another thing I have found that helps, it not staying on one device/setup for long periods of time. Introduce a dripper and/or squonker into your daily vape. When changing devices the senses love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Chezzig said:


> Ooooo, All good Juices  Love VM Juices My Fav is VM4 and XXX !!
> 
> I really feel for you but don't stress, it does come back


I vape VM4 in massive quantities, and I often get vapers tongue if I don't change flavours (normally a citrus) or devices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo

WARMACHINE said:


> I see you have been vaping for over a year. I don't think this is the initial vapers tongue that comes on, when your sensory glands and buds are recovering from the prolonged tobacco carnage. When I have had similar problems, it generally comes down to my equipment, and mainly coils. Try out a brand new coil and see if this helps. Another thing I have found that helps, it not staying on one device/setup for long periods of time. Introduce a dripper and/or squonker into your daily vape. When changing devices the senses love it.



I have a few devices and tanks with different flavours. I think it might be related to the fact that I only started to vape on high powered devices and tanks within the last month or so. For the year previous to that it was small devices like Twisps.


----------



## Chezzig

WARMACHINE said:


> I vape VM4 in massive quantities, and I often get vapers tongue if I don't change flavours (normally a citrus) or devices.


 VM4 is my absolute vavorite but yeah, I also have to switch in the afternoon for a couple of hours to something else and then Im back to it in the evening. I will never tire of it  Mmmm that caramel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Alex said:


> I have one Reo which is always running with *Tropical Ice* from Vapour Mountain, and throughout the day I'll keep switching from whatever other flavour I'm vaping to tropical ice. This really works for me to reset the taste buds all the time. Not to mention that it's simply an awesome juice on it's own. Thanks @Rob Fisher for getting me hooked.



I didn't go back and read the entire thread... but @Alex hit on what I do that works very well for me. I rotate flavors all day/night, but I still have my times when I need to refresh the taste buds, clear the sinuses. So I make my own shocking "palate cleanser" liquids, keep a couple of them at a time in 14500 Reo Woodvil's for an instant fix that cleans out the olfactories with a sudden big bang. I don't like the flavor of menthol, so I use other additives to get extreme cool. 

Rob sent me some Tropical Ice. I can see it getting it done too, but the taste/long aftertaste of menthol is not my thing. 
(More about that and the way I get around it when I do the reviews on the 4 local SA elixir's that he sent me.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

I have had vapers tongue for over a year now. I taste a flavour for about 30 pulls and slowly it begins to fade. The only way it improves is by laying off the device for a day. which is impossible. Its so muted i even mixed juices without any flavour concentrates. Definetly am not going to be a flavour chaser


----------

